# Simodrive 611  ER Modul nicht betriebsbereit



## Funktblitzt&riecht (22 Januar 2022)

Liebe Spezialisten,
ich habe hier eine Werkzeugmaschine mit einer älteren 840D Steuerung und Simodrive 611 Antriebsmodule. Die Maschine haben wir vor kurzem gekauft und ich möchte diese jetzt Inbetriebnehmen.  Nach dem Einschalten der Antriebe kommt ein Fehler "NE Modul nicht Betriebsbereit".  Liege ich richtig das mit NE das Netzeinspeisemodul gemeint ist? Es ist ein ER Modul INT.16/21KW verbaut. Ein 6SN1145-1BA01-0BA0. Dieses Modul hat ein paar LEDS. Zuerst ist die grüne an und wenn ich die Antriebe einschalte, geht die gelbe LED daneben an und dIe grüne geht aus.   Daneben ist die NCU Box und dann kommen mehrere LT Module  6SN1123-1AB00-0BA1.  Ich möchte bei dieser Anlage nicht wieder ein kleines Vermögen ausgeben und das ganze zur Reparatur schicken...  Ich bin "ein normaler Elektriker" Kann mir jemand helfen, wie man hier korrekter Weise eine Fehleranalyse macht?  Wo fange ich am Besten an? Was kann ich wo messen? 

Herzlichen Dank


----------



## Peter Gedöns (23 Januar 2022)

Hallo 
die gelbe LED an ist schon mal gut , alle freigaben fürs NE Modul und Zwischenkreis geladen .
Gibt es zu deiner Meldung auch eine Nummer ?
wurde die Maschine vor Demontage und Transport mal eingeschaltet war die da in Ordnung ?


----------



## Funktblitzt&riecht (23 Januar 2022)

Hallo,
die Fehlermeldungsnummer ist die 700309 : NE Modul nicht Betriebsbereit.
Maschine wurde vor der Demontage nicht getestet, bzw. war schon demontiert und eingelagert.


----------



## Kabel_Senior (23 Januar 2022)

Guten Morgen,
die Fehlernummer ist kundenspeziefisch. Existiert von der Maschine ein PLC-Archiv? Um welches Fabrikat handelt es sich denn? Und wer ist der Maschinenhersteller?


----------



## Funktblitzt&riecht (23 Januar 2022)

Hallo der Maschinenhersteller ist "WERA".  Das ganze ist schon ein EXOT. So etwas wie eine Schlagdrehmaschine. 
Beim ersten einschalten ging nichts. Ich habe NC und PLC gelöscht und das jüngste Archiv auf der Platte eingelesen. Danach waren Fehlermeldungen mit NOT AUS und Schutztüren ( sind jede Menge alte PILZ Relais verbaut). Nachdem das erledigt war, konnte ich die Antriebe einschalten. Nachdem diese an sind kommt die besagte Fehlermeldung. Dieser Kontakt "Betriebsbereit" am ER Modul 72 auf 73.1 ist jedoch auch nicht geschlossen?? DIP Schalter am ER sind alle auf off. Wann schaltet dieser Kontakt? ER Modul hab ich schon getauscht. Mit dem anderen ist es das gleiche


----------



## HaDi (23 Januar 2022)

Hallo,

24V auf Kl. 63 64 und 48 am E/R-Modul?
NS1-NS2 gebrückt?
24V auf Kl.663 bei allen Regelungseinschüben?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Funktblitzt&riecht (23 Januar 2022)

Hallo,
auf Klemme 64 und 63 und 48 am ER Modul sind 24 Volt. NS1 und NS2 gebrückt und Potential 24Volt
Auf allen Reglungseinschüben sind auf Klemme 663   24Volt.
Bitte um nächsten Schritt


----------



## HaDi (23 Januar 2022)

Hallo,
Sind im Diagnosebild alle Freigaben da?
Zwischenkreispannung i.O.?
Hört man nach "Antriebe ein" (K,.48) dass das interne Netzschütz anzieht und der Antrieb nun Leistung hat?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Funktblitzt&riecht (23 Januar 2022)

Hallo, Zwischenspannung 602Volt.
Im Diagnosebild, Achsdiagnose ist keine Achse scharf geschaltet.
Woran erkenne ich, ob eine Achse ein Fehler hat? Da hängen nicht nur Digitale Achsen dran, auch Analoge


----------



## Heinileini (23 Januar 2022)

Funktblitzt&riecht schrieb:


> Da hängen nicht nur Digitale Achsen dran, auch Analoge


 Was meinst Du damit? Die Schnittstellen zwischen dem Geber und der AnpassElektronik oder die Ausgabe des DrehzahlSollwertes an den Antrieb?


----------



## Funktblitzt&riecht (23 Januar 2022)

Auf meinem Foto die drei rechten LT Module haben einen analogen Reglereinschub. Der Sollwert kommt per 0-10Volt Signal von einem elektronischem Multifunktionsgetriebe. Damit sind wohl Achsen in einem bestimmten Untersetzungsverhältnis elektronisch an die Masterspindel gekoppelt.   Müssen ALLE Regler- sowie Impulsfreigaben da sein, damit das ER Betriebsbereit meldet?


----------



## Kabel_Senior (23 Januar 2022)

Hallo,
bitte an den Reglereinschüben AS1 und AS2 kontollieren. In meiner Erinnerung sind das die Schließer von den internen Bereitschaftsrelais auf den Reglerkarten. Sie sollten * alle* in Reihe geschaltet sein und sind die Bedingung für die Freigabe der Achsen. Die Kontakte werden mit dem Alter hochohmig. Oder die Karte ist defekt.
Dazu der Hinweis, wenn noch nicht getan, sollten alle Stecker vom Gerätebus überprüft werden. Diese Flachkabel sind sehr störanfällig.


----------



## HaDi (23 Januar 2022)

Die beiden digitalen Antriebe sind ja gestört (rote LED), da müssen noch mehr Alarme anstehen!

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Funktblitzt&riecht (23 Januar 2022)

AS1 und AS2 kontrolliere ich morgen. 
HaDi, du sagst die beiden digitalen Antrieb sind gestört. Gibt es eine weitere Möglichkeit der Diagnose? 
Oder gilt es jetzt Motor und Messysteme zu testen?
Herzlichen Dank schon mal für eure Bemühungen !!!!


----------



## Funktblitzt&riecht (23 Januar 2022)

Entschuldige HaDi, ich sollte auch die Fragen beantworten: Nein, es stehen keine weitere Alarme an.
Auf dem Foto ist zwar noch pneumatik n.i.O. zu lesen, ich hatte heute den Kompressor nicht an...


----------



## HaDi (23 Januar 2022)

Dann stimmt irgendwas mit deinen Maschinendaten bzw. der Antriebskonfiguration nicht.
Wenn die Antriebe auch Achsen zugeordnet wären dann müssten m.M.n. Alarme angezeigt werden.
Kannst du noch ein paar Screenshots machen, z.B. Antriebskonfiguration, Achs-MD, Antriebs-MD?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Funktblitzt&riecht (23 Januar 2022)

Ich mache das Morgen. Vielen Dank Dir!


----------



## Funktblitzt&riecht (24 Januar 2022)

OK, hast recht. Die Antriebskonfiguration ist komplett leer. 
Es stehen verschiedene Archive zur Verfügung. In welcher Reihenfolge lade ich die Daten richtig rein?


----------



## Funktblitzt&riecht (24 Januar 2022)

Leer


----------



## sneakb (24 Januar 2022)

Funktblitzt&riecht schrieb:


> Ich habe NC und PLC gelöscht und das jüngste Archiv auf der Platte eingelesen.


Die Antriebskonfiguration hängt von deiner Maschine ab. (Zuordnung Antriebs-Module zu den logischen Achsen). Das sollte dein NC-Archiv wieder befüllen. Beim "Einspielen" hast du vermutlich nur die PLC wieder eingespielt. Neben PLCxxx.arc sollte auch eine NCxxx.arc existieren. Falls du eine PLCNCxxx.arc hast stellt die beides nacheinander wieder her. Die Reihenfolge bei den Einzeldateien sollte keine Rolle spielen. Nach dem Einspielen hab ich früher immer lieber nochmal NCK-Reset oder Maschine-Aus mit neuem Hochlauf gemacht.


----------



## Funktblitzt&riecht (24 Januar 2022)

Es ist zum verrückt werden......Ich bekomme jetzt das Archiv nicht mehr geladen.
Kann jemand etwas mit dieser Fehlermeldung anfangen?


----------



## Kabel_Senior (24 Januar 2022)

NC und PLC auch wirklich urgelöscht?
Zuerst das NC - Archiv, dann das PLC - Archiv wg. Passwort einspielen
Gibt es mehrere NC - Archive? Existiert eventuell das Originalarchiv vom Hersteller?
Hatte den o.g. Fehler schon gelegentlich. Lag am Archiv....


----------



## Funktblitzt&riecht (24 Januar 2022)

Hallo, es hat jetzt funktioniert. Zuerst die NC und dann die PLC laden! Ich habe ein paar Archive ausprobiert. Mit dem größten Archiv sind auch die Antriebskonfigurationen geladen.  Die roten Dioden an den Antriebsreglern sind aus. Referenzfahrt steht an. Soweit so gut. Leider findet die erste Achse den Referenznocken nicht. Fährt in den Anschlag. Ich hoffe es ist nur der Sensor/Nocken. Das prüfe ich morgen.
Zuerst mal herzlichen Dank für eure Hilfe!!!


----------

